# Picture of new stump grinder at work



## dozerdogue (Jan 29, 2007)

Here I am grinding a stump in 20 degree weather.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 29, 2007)

Sweeeeeeeet!!!!    

20 Degrees - it was 40 here today and I stayed inside. 

What cutterwheel is on that???


----------



## dozerdogue (Jan 29, 2007)

It's the new sandvic cutter wheel. The thing absolutely chews through stumps like butter.


----------



## Bigstumps (Jan 29, 2007)

Had a demo on one a couple weeks ago. I was shocked, and I've been cutting stumps a long time.


----------



## neighborstree (Jan 29, 2007)

nice machine, i want one. lol...i been doing trees for 8 years now, since i was 17 and still dont own a grinder, i have no want or need to own one when i can sub out stumps for 3$ a inch. i duno, i feel like buying one soon just to have one, i like new toys lol


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 30, 2007)

What brand of stump grinder is that??


----------



## dozerdogue (Jan 30, 2007)

Mowingman said:


> What brand of stump grinder is that??



It's a Carlton. By the way mowingman how are you doing? I remember you from lawnsite. I'm the guy who bought the Grasshopper 428D and was asking you all the questions.


----------



## dozerdogue (Jan 30, 2007)

Here are a couple of more pictures.


----------



## Mowingman (Jan 30, 2007)

dozerdogue said:


> It's a Carlton. By the way mowingman how are you doing? I remember you from lawnsite. I'm the guy who bought the Grasshopper 428D and was asking you all the questions.



Hey, I'm doing great. Hope your Grasshopper is working well for you. 
I like the looks of that track machine. It is too bad that Carlton has no dealers out here in the west. I may be in the market for a larger stump grinder this fall. Have thought tracks would be a good way to go. Take care.
Jeff


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Jan 30, 2007)

Thats great looking lady!!  I have a brand new walk behind Dosko 27hp machine coming tomorrow,this machine will be for my tight access stumps..


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jan 31, 2007)

Got to like that remote feature the best!


----------



## MOE (Jan 31, 2007)

Have the remotes been reliable?


----------



## dozerdogue (Jan 31, 2007)

MOE said:


> Have the remotes been reliable?



So far so good. I think as long as you monitor your batteries you'll be alright. Im speaking on behalf of the newer remote Carlton offers.


----------



## Sbusta (Jan 31, 2007)

*Thats not a stump*

Congratulations dozerdogue these Carlton TRX machines are awesome. I don't know why anybody buying a big machine would opt for something without a remote.

But mate thats not a stump a stump looks like this.


----------



## ASD (Feb 1, 2007)

:jawdrop: GOT ANY PIC OF THE TREE???


----------



## Oly's Stump (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice photos Sbusta....I thought we had the biggest stumps in my area!


----------



## Mowingman (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, that is a monster. How long did it take to grind that stump.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 1, 2007)

Heres a pic of our new tight access machine,we got it yesterday,the machine is a Danequip/Dosko 27hp grinder,you can change the wheels and it will go through a 26'' gap...


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 1, 2007)

Rolla this is a picture of my alpine it can go anywhere grinds as fast as a dosko (yes I have owned one 27hp) is easier to use and can grind big stumps as you can see. I hope all goes well for you. Maybe this will be your next toy.


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 1, 2007)

Sorry no pics of tree it was a big mac. This was the 4th job I did with the 8018TRX so I was still learning. It took 9 hours much of that time was spent pushing grindings out of the way ( I'm so happy to have the scraper blade). I believe I could do it in 6-7 hours today.


----------



## Curbside (Feb 1, 2007)

Hey Sbusta

So you like that Magna stumper? It looks so flimsey. How long have you owned it? How do the teeth hold up and what kind of maintenance do you have with it. I currently run 3 differnt size of stump grinders from large to small. My small one is that push behind Vermeer. I hate it and I am looking for a small machine to take its place. I guess you would highly recommend it.
What options should one get with the machine if they do purchase?


----------



## Curbside (Feb 1, 2007)

That should have been Alpine not magna


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 1, 2007)

Sbusta,

That New Zealand countryside looks awesome!!!! Great action photos!!! Post some more!!!


----------



## abbeystump (Feb 1, 2007)

*Carlton SP7015TRX*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbV3TZn1oPQ


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 1, 2007)

Im selling my Rayco super junior and buying a alpine magnum,what stumps i cant get with the towbehind will be subbed or high priced and alpined.

Great pics sbusta,that big stump with the magnum would have been challenging.


----------



## howel07264 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sbusta said:


> Congratulations dozerdogue these Carlton TRX machines are awesome. I don't know why anybody buying a big machine would opt for something without a remote.
> 
> But mate thats not a stump a stump looks like this.


thats the biggest stump ive ever seen! how long did it take?


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 2, 2007)

Sbusta,

In one of those photos I saw another monster stump in the background. Do you run into these size stumps on a regular basis??


Abbystump,

Great video. That remote looks like the way to go. They demo'd that SP7015TRX to me a few weeks ago. Still trying to decide between that and the SP4012 with the Kubota.

Great videos and photos. Keep them coming!!!


----------



## dozerdogue (Feb 2, 2007)

Bigstumps said:


> Sbusta,
> 
> In one of those photos I saw another monster stump in the background. Do you run into these size stumps on a regular basis??
> 
> ...



If you can afford the extra loot go with the 7015 it's a lot faster when cutting.


----------



## abbeystump (Feb 4, 2007)

You are the MAN SBUSTA.I don't look at a stump over 3 foot wide.With my Carlton 2500-4 (now 27hp) I find I lose money on big stumps.(If you don't mind how much did you charge for the 9 hr monster???) As for the Alpine I bought a similar machine made in Sydney (stump-master 1 )cost $7000 with a stilth concreat cutter motor.Again when I quote with the small machine people don't wont to PAY the price which will cover the wear and tear on the small machine let alone make a profit....
P.S Love your machine..........


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 11, 2007)

*Trx On Bank*

I cheated but it worked really well, large pine stumps on bank.


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 11, 2007)

You guys "down under" are crazy!!! Those photos are great!!!!


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Feb 14, 2007)

Now i'm not calling anyone a liar ,but I have a job beleiviing an ''Alpine Magnum'' can cut a stump as fast as a 27hp walkbehind.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah me too!


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 14, 2007)

ROLLACOSTA said:


> Now i'm not calling anyone a liar ,but I have a job beleiviing an ''Alpine Magnum'' can cut a stump as fast as a 27hp walkbehind.


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 17, 2007)

*Will an Alpine out perform a 27hp walk behind?*

I really had to consider and think about your doubt, on the stumps I would generally use the alpine on I would say yes. That is hard to get to stumps generally less than 24 inches, and stumps that I cant get a kan du or trx to you generally wouldn’t get a walk behind machine to so alpine is the only choice.

When used correctly the alpine machine literally drags its self thru the stump with very little effort just as a chainsaw drags its self thru wood, but it takes a while to get good at using it.

Due to the size and weight of this grinder moving around sites is extremely quick, you do not need ramps, you do not need to worry about tipping when working on banks you normally do not need shields (I only use shields around pools & fish ponds).

If I had 20 6-10 inch stumps spread around garden alpine will win cuts fast easy to get around less clean up I would never consider a walk behind.

If I had 3 24-inch stumps I think alpine would still win on site time.

If I had 20 24-inch stumps in a row 27hp machine would likely win.

However if I had to I would still prefer to use the alpine as it is much easier to use it would not take that much longer the cleanup would still be less and I could continue to work without feeling worn-out. But lets face it if we had a choice we would all choose a big machine over either of these for this job. 

Rollacosta you said you purchased the dosko for hard to get to stumps. As I do not know your environment I cannot really know whether you have purchased the best machine for you. What I do know is your machine has massive limitations compared to the alpine when it comes to hard to get to stumps. As most of my opposition own doskos I’m getting plenty of work from several of them doing stumps they can’t get to. I appreciate your issues with the alpine dealer we have similar issues with the dosko dealer here, it wouldn’t stop me buying a piece of equipment from him should there be a great commercial advantage in it. Unfortunately for you would need an ongoing relationship for teeth. Bearings belts & teeth bolts can all be sourced elsewhere & the powered serviced by any dealer should you need it. I hope this wasn’t you main consideration in choosing a dosko.

I would never set up a stump grinding business using a single machine be it self propelled, walk behind or alpine all are good all have limitations. 

If I were a small tree business I would carry an alpine on brackets attached to a chipper, grind all suitable stumps while on site & sub out anything to big. The reason I would do this is it saves taking 2 vehicles or having to return to a site.


FEED BACK CONCERNS

It amazes me on forums the negative feed back given or implied buy people whom have not owned and operated equipment. I have owned & used doskos for 17 years before getting an alpine and would never go back. Of the walk behind machines I think dosko have the edge due to their low center of gravity & weight. 

One of the main criteria I used in deciding to purchase machines is if you cannot buy them used why? It is very hard to buy a used alpine, kan du or trx. 

Of the machines I own the Alpine gives me the best rate of return on investment & running costs.

For you guys over in Australia do not confuse the alpine with the original stump master as similar as these machines appear the performance difference may be massive as I have not used I cannot comment.


----------



## Bigstumps (Feb 17, 2007)

I have to admit - I've never seen an Alpine cut. The comparison to a saw make sense. I just try to avoid as much manual labor as I can, lazy I guess - and getting old!!!


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 17, 2007)

So am I thats why I would't use a walk behind to much hard work. If I could get enough work just for the TRX I wouldn't bother with anything else. But man that remotes hard on your fingers!


----------



## Curbside (Feb 17, 2007)

Sbusta

They have two different models and different attachments for stump grinding. What in your opinion is the best setup for stump grinding? (Alpine Magnum)


----------



## Sbusta (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm just using the standard stump grinder set up with a stihl power-head. The husky & solo power-heads apparently cut faster due to higher RPM but have less torque. I have designed my own transportation wheel will post pics soon.


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 20, 2007)

My local council uses an alpine they do cut pretty quikly,admittedly ive only seen it used on small stumps.


----------



## howel07264 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sbusta said:


> So am I thats why I would't use a walk behind to much hard work. If I could get enough work just for the TRX I wouldn't bother with anything else. But man that remotes hard on your fingers!


If i'm not mistaken the alpine weighs about 100lbs. If i had to tote that weight around all day i would find another line if buss. I use a carlton 7015 60hp.self propelled with remote control that will go thru a 36" gate. Very few stumps i cant get to.,maybe 1%.I'd rather strain my fingers on the remote that throw my back out lifting the Alpine. Just my 2 cents. I can grind 4 24" stumps in about 15 minutes!


----------

